# FreeBSD 8.0 i386 KDE and GNOME issues



## bpappan (Jan 15, 2010)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on my intel pc.After starting Gnome the help is not available. The window states "No such file found" whenever I click the help button. Alternatively I started KDE and then found out that the mouse hangs on KDE startup.
And  Gnome does not show the list of all users at the login screen.

Anyone please help...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2010)

Make sure /proc is mounted. Also make sure hald and dbus are both running.


----------



## bpappan (Jan 15, 2010)

SirDice,

mounted /proc and also added

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
to the /etc/rc.conf file. Most of the greyed out menus and buttons got enabled. But still the problem with gnome-help remains.


----------



## paean (Jan 15, 2010)

bpappan: Could you be missing /usr/local/bin/gnome-help? Its a soft link to /usr/local/bin/yelp. If you need to (re)install yelp, its in ports (x11/yelp).


----------



## bpappan (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks paean.The help thing is working fine after I installed yelp
But KDE is still not working. Once KDE is started the mouse freezes..

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## paean (Jan 17, 2010)

You're welcome.

So your mouse works fine in GNOME but not KDE? Can you confirm the keyboard works in KDE? 

It might be helpful to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## bpappan (Jan 18, 2010)

paean,

Thank you .Mouse issue resolved. Only the reboot issue remains.Once I issue the reboot command the screen goes blank and I have to manually press the reset button for reboot.


----------



## paean (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm, not sure about that one. You could start by testing if 
	
	



```
reboot -q
```
 works. Its not the preferred method of restarting, but it may work for you until someone else solves your problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like an Xorg issue. What videocard do you have? How up to date are your ports?


----------



## bpappan (Jan 20, 2010)

SirDice,

I have an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 VideoCard. I have the latest FreeBSD 8.0 Release ports collection.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> I have an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 VideoCard.


I don't have one of those but I know more people had the same problem.



> I have the latest FreeBSD 8.0 Release ports collection.


There is only 1 ports tree. If you mean the ports tree that came with the release CD then it's old. 

Either use csup or portsnap to update your ports tree.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## bpappan (Jan 29, 2010)

SirDice

All said and done. The BIOS upgrade did the trick. Everything's working fine now. Thanks a million


----------

